# Maverick 17HPXS Video



## slyshon (Feb 20, 2008)

Thought some of you might enjoy the latest video on our Maverick 17HPXS, great stuff!






Skip


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

This is going to rustle jimmies


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

I really liked the HPX-S when I got to demo it, boat is real skinny and poles effortlessly. Only compliant I had was the center live well is a little small for a tournament redfish skiff. 

I would have bought one if Maverick would have rated it for a 90HP so I could have hung my Yamaha 90hp 2 Stroke on it.


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Creek Runner said:


> I really liked the HPX-S when I got to demo it, boat is real skinny and poles effortlessly. Only compliant I had was the center live well is a little small for a tournament redfish skiff.
> 
> I would have bought one if Maverick would have rated it for a 90HP so I could have hung my Yamaha 90hp 2 Stroke on it.



I totally agree with the livewell statement. If it had a larger well I would already own one.....


----------

